# Chevy Cruze Hatchback Unveiled for Europe [Paris 2010]



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good!

I don't understand why they would remove the LED daytime running lights though, it looks so much better with them!


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I don't understand why they would remove the LED daytime running lights though, it looks so much better with them!


I don't understand why either. I know for sure that aftermarket manufactures will supply L.E.D. lights to those that request for it. Give it some time and the cruze hatch will have a strong aftermarket support ready to go 

The cruze hatchback sort of reminds me of the new Subaru wrx sti hatchbackk.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...anybody _else_ notice that it *looks* as though the rear hatchback window does *not* actually open, only the _small_ trunk *lid*?

...if so, that'd make for a very _small_ loading opening, which seemingly defeats the usual hatchback benefit of LARGE rear door and cargo area?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

theres only a few countries that actually require daytime running lights and theres also a lot of people that put on daytime running lights delete modules. so it makes sense that they are not putting daytime running lights on it because it is built mainly for europe.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

i wonder when the chevy cruze hatchback will be released, anyone know?


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll stick with 4 doors and a proper boot.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

crusin_cruze said:


> i wonder when the chevy cruze hatchback will be released, anyone know?


fyi the chevy cruze hatchback is a European model, and its set to be released around mid 2011. As for us here in North America, im not sure. I know Europe is the main "hatchback market" for manufactures but we need it too! Hopefully GM will release the hatchback to the North American market after it's released in Europe.


----------

